# Best Recommendation For Coustic 560 Repair/Bulletproof?



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

As the title says, I have an old coustic 560. I would like to send it to someone to go through it with a fine tooth comb, repair anything that needs to be repaired, upgrade anything that can be upgraded, strip the case, anodize it etc. Upgrade terminals whatnot. 

Is there anyone out there who works on old coustic stuff for a reasonable price?


----------



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow....72 people looked and no one know of anyone who used to build these, or knows of someone very reputable for rebuilding one?


----------



## Babycakes (Jan 26, 2012)

I have had good luck with ZED.


----------



## CHEMMINS (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, I think they may be the only ones. I'll check with them and see if they will even bother with it.


----------

